# Pets



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

If we ever make it!!!! We are keen to bring our dog over and possibly the cat. I am aware of the new rules around bringing animals from the UK but does anyone know how much it costs in the UK for the rabies injection? 

Many Thanks


----------



## Irish_nz (Mar 9, 2013)

In NI it was costing us approx £ 700 vet fees to get our dog ready for New Zealand plus £2650 to have him shipped. 

I will look for the break down of prices and post it.


----------

